# My last thread in this section I think..



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm thinking this might be about the last post in this 'pup' section...

Xena will be 14 months old soon, so is hardly a 'pup' now...

You never quite know what you're taking on with a pup. How it's going to turn out, what weaknesses it's going to have etc etc.. However, she's turning out 100 times better than I could have ever hoped for.... a perfect example of excellent breeding, good foundation work and training and in turn a great team of helpers, baiters and club members at my club, namely Damian O'Donnell, John Davidson, Colin Huskins, Ron Stanley, Graeme Jones, Ian Walshaw

These pictures show us both 11 months difference..


















And below showing her attitude in find/bark protection training -


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Your little girl has finally grown up.  Better things to come though.

Howard


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Now is when you start to see real power start developing. 
Hang on and enjoy the ride! :GRIN:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

what a beautiful looking dog and man she looks intense. Good luck with her


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments;

She's a superb little dog, if I don't mind saying so myself;


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

awwww gary--she is SUCH a good girl  you've done such a great job (with a little help from the helpers) with her. so just quit posting in the puppy section--keep the vids coming!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Ann about you doing a good job and her being a good girl, but don't stop posting in the pup section - besides depending on her lines she could take up to 3 years to fully mature, so she could still be a "pup" for a while yet. :grin:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gary, 
She is beautiful from start to current (never can say finished can we?)

Great pics. I like the teeth ones.....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's for sure, they don't start acting like adults for quite a while yet!  My boy is 13 months old and doing a mock test for the AKC Canine Good Citizen today, he sure tried my patience on some basic stuff. :roll: The down command just got a blank stare until I gave him a hard stare back and we slooooowly sunk down so that the elbows were like 2-3 inches off the ground for a good 5 seconds before he settled down. Teenagers...pffft!


----------

